# How to sort "Outlook Item" (.msg) by date?



## ab777 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to sort  my emails from Outlook 2010 into a folder on my desktop.  I want to sort the emails by date but I can only sort them by the date I copy and paste them into the folder.  The file type is called "Outlook Item" (.msg).  How can I organize these files by date outside of the Microsoft Outlook program?

Thanks.


----------



## ab777 (Jul 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 6, 2011)

Unless the original files have the correct date (in which case you could move them rather than copy them and retain the date), this probably isn't going the be possible.  The problem is that the sort by date goes off of the date the file was created or modified on, which of course is going to be the date the you copied them.  The date of the actual email is going to be stored in the file, which will only be able to be read by your email program which is why that is the only thing you can use to sort them by date.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you think you could email yourself with something like "this is a test" in the message, and then upload that file for me to look at? I might be able to help, i might not. I use online emailing, so i don't have any actual files to look at.


----------



## soflanetworking (Jul 6, 2011)

these files are already saved in a folder on your computer outside of outlook?

browse to the folder and view details, then you can sort by date.

Otherwise when you save the emails from outlook it will save it with the current date.

With emails, I find it is much easier to manage archives, by creating folder with outlook, and keeping particular files in each one.  I use categories, like vendors, clients, personal, and multiple folders below that.


----------

